# Wine box



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Decided to give a good friend a bottle of wine for his 75th birthday but somehow the brown paper bag It came in just didn't seem to fit the occasion. Then I recalled a box my neighbor built several years back for the same purpose and he pointed me to the plans for the same. The plans, MD-00529, were posted on Woodstore.net and the results are shown below. The sides are spalted maple, the ends, mahogany and the top was cherry. The feet were cut from the stave of an old wine barrel my neighbor had.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is sweet... Friend....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good one, lovew the wood grain.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat project!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw, cmon Jon, least you can do is make a wine glass holder too.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen. I'll work on the glass holder Joat.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think that’s a great idea . Have to remember this one


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't drink wine, but that is a good idea.
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay Jon, now you need to remind me, what is the present? I think I'd rather have that nice box to keep than a bottle of wine that will be gone at the end of the night.

Very nicely done.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love it very nice gift.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MEBCWD said:


> Okay Jon, now you need to remind me, what is the present? I think I'd rather have that nice box to keep than a bottle of wine that will be gone at the end of the night.
> 
> Very nicely done.


Mike, good point. The box Will no doubt go on the shelf to store who knows what. As long as it stays in use, even if it gets regifted, I'll be happy.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Jon...your choice of woods makes the gift even more special...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Beautiful idea and gift - hope the wine is equally satisfying!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like that bos, Joat. It is just right for a premium bottle of grape juice.Don't drink wine anymore, but a great bottle of wine completely different than the cheaper stuff. Needs to air out to get the full flavor and bouquet. Do you have some excelsior (wood shavings) to pack in with the bottle?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> I really like that bos, Joat. It is just right for a premium bottle of grape juice.Don't drink wine anymore, but a great bottle of wine completely different than the cheaper stuff. Needs to air out to get the full flavor and bouquet. Do you have some excelsior (wood shavings) to pack in with the bottle?


No shavings Tom but SWMBO has designed some nesting pillows that should work very well.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

MEBCWD said:


> Okay Jon, now you need to remind me, what is the present? I think I'd rather have that nice box to keep than a bottle of wine that will be gone at the end of the night.
> 
> Very nicely done.


Maybe a keyhole slot on the bottom/ back side for wall mounting, add a glass tube like a humming bird feeder at the bottom.
Still gone at the end of the night but with a touch of fun
😉


----------

